# New guy in WA



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Where at in Washington?


----------



## Waylandar (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in spanaway


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in my 6th trip since jan 20th. I can't get enough either. I try to go to Stevens twice a week, I'm Everett if we're close hit me up. I'm also down to go to crystal and baker


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in Kitsap County, but I ride at Snoqualmie fairly regularly. For sure I am up there every Wednesday, and then I usually get another night or two in as well. Hit me up sometime if you wanna ride. I'm always down to meet new people, and have made some good friends from meeting up with people on the forum.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

aloha...going to the circus in the am.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> aloha...going to the circus in the am.


May head to snoq in the am too. Pm me your number wrath


----------



## TacomaDoA (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in Tacompton. Hit me up if you are heading to Crystal especially!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Wrath rides up at Baker. He's going to the LBS, not the Qualm.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm goin to Stevens tomorrow if you wanna go bro


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

welcome to the forums and my parents live in spazaway. i live in tacoma now and i have a season pass @ snoqualmie. i work doing the week and have weekends off to snowboard. this weekend, i have to finish my school project, hence why i am on here and not @ the pass :dizzy:

i only go to crystal, if they get over 6" or more of snow the nite before. $65 a pop is way to much for compact crusted shyt that i can get for free @ the pass


----------

